# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Meine schönsten Frühlingsfotos 2015



## Joachim (30. Juni 2015)

*Meine schönsten Frühlingsfotos 2015*

Gewinner

(16 Gefällt mir) @bilderzaehler (Mohnfeuer)
(16 Gefällt mir) @pyro (Am Ufergraben)
(14 Gefällt mir) @pema (Farn)
Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## Joachim (30. Juni 2015)

Na da schau her, die ersten drei Gewinner der neuen Fotowettbewerbe sind ermittelt worden (nein, nicht von mir - das Thema wurde automatisch erstellt!  ).

Gratulation, es sind wirklich tolle Fotos aber auch die vielen anderen, denen ich mehr Glück beim nächsten Wettbewerb wünsche.


----------



## jule (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern! Das sind auch wirklich drei richtig tolle Bilder


----------



## jolantha (30. Juni 2015)

Schließe mich ebenfalls den Glückwünschen an .


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2015)

Da möchte ich mich auch zu den Gratulanten zählen ...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eva-Maria (30. Juni 2015)

herzlichen Glückwunsch den Gewinnern,
klasse Bilder!


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Tolle Bilder!


----------



## bekamax (30. Juni 2015)

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch den Gewinnern!


----------



## Lyliana (30. Juni 2015)

Die Jugend sagt ja mittlerweile ganz knapp “GZ“

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!! Super Bilder!


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Juni 2015)

Glückwunsch auch von mir - das sind tolle Siegerbilder!


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Es waren übrigens alle Fotos sehr schön!


----------



## bilderzaehler (30. Juni 2015)

Vielen lieben  und Glückwünsche an die anderen Platzierten


----------



## pema (30. Juni 2015)

Danke schön...
und für alle: auf ein Neues.
petra


----------



## Joachim (1. Juli 2015)

Ach ja - die "Hall of Fame" für die Gewinner kommt noch... versprochen ist versprochen.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch.
Bei dem Ufergraben frage ich mich die ganze Zeit ob er das Motiv entdeckt hat oder ob das an seinem Teich erstellt wurde.
Bin ja auch immer mit Ästen gerne in meinem Bachlauf zugange.


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2015)

Joachim,
wie viele 'Fotografen' haben denn jetzt am 1. Wettbewerb teilgenommen und noch interessanter: wie viele User haben denn abgestimmt?
Mir schienen es -zumindest im ersten Wettbewerb- nicht besonders viele zu sein.
petra


----------



## Joachim (5. Juli 2015)

Darüber gibt es zum Glück keine Statistiken - und was bringt es einem denn auch?


----------



## pyro (6. Jan. 2016)

Uuuups, da ist man mal über ein halbes Jahr nicht im Forum und dann lese ich das mein Ufergrabenbild den 2. Platz gemacht hat... oder sogar gleichauf mit dem Gewinner 16 Likes hat ... (mein Like fehlt natürlich).

Danke an alle die dafür gestimmt haben und Glückwunsch an die zwei anderen User auf dem Podest.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Bei dem Ufergraben frage ich mich die ganze Zeit ob er das Motiv entdeckt hat oder ob das an seinem Teich erstellt wurde.
> Bin ja auch immer mit Ästen gerne in meinem Bachlauf zugange.



Das Bild ist mein Ufergraben bei meinem Teich... wenn Du in der Signatur auf den Link klickst dann sieht man mein Teichbauprojekt das mittlerweile abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## Joachim (6. Jan. 2016)

Moin,


pyro schrieb:


> (mein Like fehlt natürlich)


... eigene Bilder kann man im Wettbewerb nicht bewerten. Keiner.


----------

